# Gaggia Stainless Steel Shower Plate Holder



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey guys,

I know there had been a number of posts on the topic of brass vs alloy vs stainless steel shower plate holders, but i was hoping someone could advise if the shower plate holder from a newer 2019 model (I'm told it's stainless) would be considered an upgrade on the original alloy version which i need to replace?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It *CAN* be... it depends... your mileage will always vary depending on your machine and the precise design of the plate.

The original Gaggia design has some interesting geometry to do fun things with water flow, which some of the other makers don't copy, which means they will flow differently to the original. Given it's a Gaggia original part, it should have the same or similar design, so it should work fine. Stainless will be less likely to suffer in the same ways as the original alloy one, and it should have a bit more thermal mass to it. I'd personally recommend try it and see, but also get an original alloy one to compare it with. The extra cost for the original alloy one is minimal, and having both to hand will definitely allow comparisons.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I think, but don't know for certain that the main problem with the original shower holding plate was that it was not removed and cleaned often enough!

Clean it in warm soapy water once a month not in cafiza as it tends to turn black.

It's not a difficult job. Remove the shower screen with a cross head screwdriver that should be removed and cleaned at the most fortnightly anyway, and then its a 5mm hex wrench to remove the two 6mm cap head screws to release the plate.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks @ratty and @allikat I've pulled the trigger on the Stainless one i was looking at, so will give it a crack and see how i get on - appreciate your insight


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

The SS holding plate is very good. I fitted one to my Tebe recently, it's one less piece of aluminium to deal with! Very good heat retaining properties.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks @Mulligrub - loved the thread on the Tebe, it inspired me to tinker with a cubika i picked up - although hasn't gone nearly as well


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Doof said:


> Thanks @Mulligrub - loved the thread on the Tebe, it inspired me to tinker with a cubika i picked up - although hasn't gone nearly as well


 I am glad you got something out of my Tebe refurb. I was also inspired to "tinker" with a couple of Gaggia machines from the likes of. @ratty and others on this forum. There is always someone willing to give advice and help. I am not familiar with the Cubika, I wonder if you are doing a full strip down? Maybe start a thread to document it? Would be interesting to see.

I am currently " stuck for bobbins" as we say around these parts....... I have a @MrShades PID to fit to either a 2003, or a 2011 Classic with a panel mounted pressure gauge! or maybe look into the possibility of fitting it to my Tebe? I am really impressed with the machine, even with it's original frother!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Mulligrub said:


> I am glad you got something out of my Tebe refurb. I was also inspired to "tinker" with a couple of Gaggia machines from the likes of. @ratty and others on this forum. There is always someone willing to give advice and help. I am not familiar with the Cubika, I wonder if you are doing a full strip down? Maybe start a thread to document it? Would be interesting to see.
> 
> I am currently " stuck for bobbins" as we say around these parts....... I have a @MrShades PID to fit to either a 2003, or a 2011 Classic with a panel mounted pressure gauge! or maybe look into the possibility of fitting it to my Tebe? I am really impressed with the machine, even with it's original frother!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Mulligrub said:


> The SS holding plate is very good. I fitted one to my Tebe recently, it's one less piece of aluminium to deal with! Very good heat retaining properties.


 Did you fit the IMS screen as well, if so, where did you purchase them from?


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> Did you fit the IMS screen as well, if so, where did you purchase them from?


 I didn't fit an IMS screen to my Tebe, but fit one to both of my Classics.

Bought from the espresso shop in Glasgow. Very good service.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> View attachment 47741


 Which one owns a Tebe? 😄


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Mulligrub said:


> I am glad you got something out of my Tebe refurb. I was also inspired to "tinker" with a couple of Gaggia machines from the likes of. @ratty and others on this forum. There is always someone willing to give advice and help. I am not familiar with the Cubika, I wonder if you are doing a full strip down? Maybe start a thread to document it? Would be interesting to see.
> 
> I am currently " stuck for bobbins" as we say around these parts....... I have a @MrShades PID to fit to either a 2003, or a 2011 Classic with a panel mounted pressure gauge! or maybe look into the possibility of fitting it to my Tebe? I am really impressed with the machine, even with it's original frother!


 I did a full tear down, i really should have documented it - but as usual i got stuck in then thought of it afterwards!

There's not much to them to be honest, i don't think they're held in particularly high regard.

So far ive had nothing but kindness and great insight from forum members - fair to assume that well people make for happy members 🙂

Im going to have to admit to having to Google "stuck for bobbins" 😂

PID will be the next step for me, but I couldn't be happier with the classic.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Doof said:


> I did a full tear down, i really should have documented it - but as usual i got stuck in then thought of it afterwards!
> There's not much to them to be honest, i don't think they're held in particularly high regard.
> So far ive had nothing but kindness and great insight from forum members - fair to assume that well people make for happy members
> Im going to have to admit to having to Google "stuck for bobbins"
> PID will be the next step for me, but I couldn't be happier with the classic.


The innards from the Tebe you posted should fit in the cubika case to give you a nice sleeper. 

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

@ashcrocif it were anywhere near me I'd have been straight on it!


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2020)

ratty said:


> I think, but don't know for certain that the main problem with the original shower holding plate was that it was not removed and cleaned often enough!
> 
> Clean it in warm soapy water once a month not in cafiza as it tends to turn black.
> 
> It's not a difficult job. Remove the shower screen with a cross head screwdriver that should be removed and cleaned at the most fortnightly anyway, and then its a 5mm hex wrench to remove the two 6mm cap head screws to release the plate.


 I don't doubt the validity of your post, I just have to tell you, I cleaned mine for the first time in over a year after using it 3 times a day! It was rather a mess, but cleaned up surprisingly well! I will endeavor to clean it more often. I think I'll switch to Stainless Steel also.


----------

